# TRY AGAIN!!! Quiz night 23rd August



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Right, seeing as I obviously had not had enough coffee this morning and could not spell, who is up for the quiz next week?

I will book a table so we can all sit comfortably and Pam can have a fondue 

Aplogies for being illiterate this morning, anyone would think I was an Australian


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

SBP said:


> Right, seeing as I obviously had not had enough coffee this morning and could not spell, who is up for the quiz next week?
> 
> I will book a table so we can all sit comfortably and Pam can have a fondue
> 
> Aplogies for being illiterate this morning, anyone would think I was an Australian


:clap2: :clap2: :clap2:

I'm so proud of you....you got your spelling, grammar and punctuation right! You have learnt well my little grasshopper and are well on your way to becoming a sensei now! 
Funny thing though...I'm not really a fondue person :confused2: 

See you all next week!


----------



## Wizard Of Odd (Aug 17, 2010)

Much as I would like to get out and about sadly work commitments prevent me from attending this little get together. Maybe another time?
WOO


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

The following week I imagine WoO as we seem to be becoming quiz adicts


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

SBP said:


> Right, seeing as I obviously had not had enough coffee this morning and could not spell, who is up for the quiz next week?
> 
> I will book a table so we can all sit comfortably and Pam can have a fondue
> 
> Aplogies for being illiterate this morning, anyone would think I was an Australian


Thats cause you lived with one for to long


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:
> 
> I'm so proud of you....you got your spelling, grammar and punctuation right! You have learnt well my little grasshopper and are well on your way to becoming a sensei now!
> Funny thing though...I'm not really a fondue person :confused2:
> ...


Still think I will stay in my cave


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

stewart said:


> Still think I will stay in my cave


Oh no you won't. Don't make me give you a pep talk again! 
Besides, since SBP's organising this one, he is the one who needs to make reservations, etc etc


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

Will the mice be there to play?


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

I will be there for this one.:clap2


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

nola said:


> Will the mice be there to play?


Nola!!! We missed you  and yes, this mouse will be there!


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Nola!!! We missed you  and yes, this mouse will be there!


Thanks! I cannot make it as I am still in Canada, but hope to get to one of these nights soon!! But only if Stew will be there


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey Nola you back or still in the other place ?


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Woops just say the previous reply !!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

Yup, still in the other place, aka Canada, probably back on the 3rd, although can't say I'm looking forward to the heat. It's a very pleasant (compared to 48) 29 C here today!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

nola said:


> Yup, still in the other place, aka Canada, probably back on the 3rd, although can't say I'm looking forward to the heat. It's a very pleasant (compared to 48) 29 C here today!


Well hope you join us for quiz night once you're back!

Fatenhappy, are you back? We missed you too!


----------



## Woman (Nov 12, 2008)

Went all the way to Bidi Bondi last evening... only to be told that the venue was changed  ...which wasn't very encouraging 

Well next time arnd ...will re re reconfirm the venue and time before I decide!


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Woman said:


> Went all the way to Bidi Bondi last evening... only to be told that the venue was changed  ...which wasn't very encouraging
> 
> Well next time arnd ...will re re reconfirm the venue and time before I decide!


Oh well thats a shame, dont let it put you off the next event Women

Bowling is booked for this Friday


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Woman said:


> Went all the way to Bidi Bondi last evening... only to be told that the venue was changed  ...which wasn't very encouraging
> 
> Well next time arnd ...will re re reconfirm the venue and time before I decide!


Awefully sorry about that. 
I did not book because on Fri when there they did not tell us bookings were required and then when we turned up they told us normally one does not have to book for the quiz night, I should have known better.
I am sure the good people here will make it up to you on the next outing


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

stewart said:


> Awefully sorry about that.
> I did not book because on Fri when there they did not tell us bookings were required and then when we turned up they told us normally one does not have to book for the quiz night, I should have known better.
> I am sure the good people here will make it up to you on the next outing


If Stewy doesn't go, Pammy's not going either! And I really wanna go to Bidi Bondi Stewy, so please don't disappoint!


----------



## Woman (Nov 12, 2008)

Awww so sweet...no issues
So is it bowling this friday at the Dubai Bowling Centre - Al Quoz @5pm? 
hoping to meet some nice ppl


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Woman said:


> hoping to meet some nice ppl


You certainly will


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

mikeyb said:


> You certainly will


and maybe some odd englishmen to


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Just movin it back up!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Just movin it back up!


Is that a BUMP


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

stewart said:


> Is that a BUMP


Yes, but I'm too shy to say the word!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah right


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

SBP said:


> Yeah right


You know me better than that, I know!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

that's why you aren't shy


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

SBP said:


> that's why you aren't shy


Think the laundry's dry now SBP, you can bring it back in!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

No its still raining


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

SBP said:


> No its still raining


:washing: Keep an eye on it then, cos there's still more to come! 

Now..... :focus: :focus: before Stewy reprimands us again!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Used to it being British


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

SBP said:


> Used to it being British


Thought you were Welsh? :confused2:


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

SBP said:


> No its still raining


While your at the household chores I need some cleaning done 


:focus:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

stewart said:


> While your at the household chores I need some cleaning done
> 
> 
> :focus:


Oh no Stewy, you wanna dry out your laundry too? 

:focus: See you guys on Monday...again!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

SBP said:


> Used to it being British


Thought you were welsh.....................!

:focus:


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

I am!!! But last time I looked Wales was part of Britain


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

SBP said:


> I am!!! But last time I looked Wales was part of Britain


So you're Welsh British? Dangerous combination!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

You have no idea


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

SBP said:


> You have no idea


Hmm...no smiley after that. Should I be afraid, very afraid?


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

SBP said:


> I am!!! But last time I looked Wales was part of Britain


Then why do you hate each other so much then :confused2:


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

That would be ENGLAND!!!! not Britain

2 tables booked


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Could we have directions to the place?


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Could we have directions to the place?


Pamy I thought you knew how to use the web 

http://www.timeoutdubai.com/bars/reviews/3980-bidi-bondi


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

stewart said:


> Pamy I thought you knew how to use the web
> 
> http://www.timeoutdubai.com/bars/reviews/3980-bidi-bondi


It was for the benefit of the others  Besides I been to the Palm just once so I'm sure I'll be lost too!


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

hi

count me in for monday night, i'll even try to make it on time as last monday i wandered in late and looked awfully lost.

anyone coming from jbr marina side let me know, maybe we can share a cab.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

So, what time does the quiz start anyway? :confused2:


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> So, what time does the quiz start anyway? :confused2:


8pm young Pamy


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

stewart said:


> 8pm young Pamy


Thank you Stewy!


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

stewart said:


> Then why do you hate each other so much then :confused2:


That's the English we don't like much.


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

last week the signs were saying the quiz starts at 7.30, may need to double check that.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Shall deffinatly come to this one after missing last week. Has anyone ever went to the quiz night there and knows how long it lasts? Have to be up at 3am Tuesday so just curious.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Shall deffinatly come to this one after missing last week. Has anyone ever went to the quiz night there and knows how long it lasts? Have to be up at 3am Tuesday so just curious.


Doubt it'll be more than a couple hours Jynxy. See you Monday!


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

As its tomorrow

Bumpety Bump:clap2:


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

mikeyb said:


> As its tomorrow
> 
> Bumpety Bump:clap2:


Thats a huge Bump, it knocked me over


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

It also sounded like "Spot the Dog"...one of my kid's favourite cartoons, that has been played several times over and over and over again *sigh*!!!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

SBP said:


> Right, seeing as I obviously had not had enough coffee this morning and could not spell, who is up for the quiz next week?
> 
> I will book a table so we can all sit comfortably and Pam can have a fondue
> 
> Aplogies for being illiterate this morning, anyone would think I was an Australian


Just looked at the opening post and it appears you have not told anyone where the Quiz is taking place SBP


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

stewart said:


> Just looked at the opening post and it appears you have not told anyone where the Quiz is taking place SBP


:rofl:
He was too flustered about his previous thread. Shame...it's ok SBP...we forgive you and we've completely forgotten that Stew forgot to even make reservations last week!!

It is at Bidi Bondi, isn't it?


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

QUOTE=pamela0810;355404]:rofl:
He was too flustered about his previous thread. Shame...it's ok SBP...we forgive you and we've completely forgotten that Stew forgot to even make reservations last week!!

It is at Bidi Bondi, isn't it?[/QUOTE]

:hurt: :Cry:


Yes it is.

http://www.timeoutdubai.com/bars/reviews/3980-bidi-bondi


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes it is at Bidi Bondi, 2 tables booked under my name, however due to me being slack and double booking I won't be there so good luck Team Expat!!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

SBP said:


> Yes it is at Bidi Bondi, 2 tables booked under my name, however due to me being slack and double booking I won't be there so good luck Team Expat!!!


We'll miss you SBP. Hope you can make it to the next one. 

I wonder who's going to jot down all the answers now. :confused2:


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

im looking forward to tomorrow night. how many people posting here are coming? which of the tables at bidi bondi have been booked? am very curious to see who are the people posting here


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

cami said:


> im looking forward to tomorrow night. how many people posting here are coming? which of the tables at bidi bondi have been booked? am very curious to see who are the people posting here


Hi Cami,
There are 2 tables booked and it's best if you get in touch with Stewart via pm to see how you can figure out which is the expat group. SBP is the one who put up the thread but looks like he can't make it.
I would've given you my number but I can never confirm until the very last minute if I'll be there or not. Something or the other always comes up with me!


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Hi Cami,
> There are 2 tables booked and it's best if you get in touch with Stewart via pm to see how you can figure out which is the expat group. SBP is the one who put up the thread but looks like he can't make it.
> I would've given you my number but I can never confirm until the very last minute if I'll be there or not. Something or the other always comes up with me!


thanks for the reply! i could of course start asking everyone around,"are you one of the people on dubai expatforum?"  i'll try and pm stewart; hope this is not offensive here.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

cami said:


> thanks for the reply! i could of course start asking everyone around,"are you one of the people on dubai expatforum?"  i'll try and pm stewart; hope this is not offensive here.


Of course it is not offensive 
I will answer your PM directly.


----------



## danpardy (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm hoping to make it too. I land 5am UAE time tomorrow morning, currently in Manchester airport. Don't know how much use I'll be!

Dan


----------



## nat_c (Mar 7, 2010)

danpardy said:


> I'm hoping to make it too. I land 5am UAE time tomorrow morning, currently in Manchester airport. Don't know how much use I'll be!
> 
> Dan


you'll probably still be of more use than most of us


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

*quizz night*



SBP said:


> Right, seeing as I obviously had not had enough coffee this morning and could not spell, who is up for the quiz next week?
> 
> I will book a table so we can all sit comfortably and Pam can have a fondue
> 
> Aplogies for being illiterate this morning, anyone would think I was an Australian


yea i would like to come if thats ok?? when and where??


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

It is at Bidi Bondi 8pm.
See you all there.

http://www.timeoutdubai.com/bars/reviews/3980-bidi-bondi


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

stewart said:


> It is at Bidi Bondi 8pm.
> See you all there.
> 
> http://www.timeoutdubai.com/bars/reviews/3980-bidi-bondi


ok great how will i know which table is which?? and where is Bidi Bondi?? thanks!


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Its at Bid Bondi on The Palm, most taxi drivers will know where it is, if your driving take the first exit on the right as you hit the Shoreline apartments.

Some of us are eating so we will be there around 7.30-8.


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

mikeyb said:


> Its at Bid Bondi on The Palm, most taxi drivers will know where it is, if your driving take the first exit on the right as you hit the Shoreline apartments.
> 
> Some of us are eating so we will be there around 7.30-8.


ok thanks mikey for the quick response your typing skills are good! see you tomorrow then!


----------



## nat_c (Mar 7, 2010)

d'oh


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

nat_c said:


> i don't mean to be rude, but did you actually click on the link that stew put up as it quite clearly states the location of the bar....


yea you are being rude! and it was not stews link that i answered to in the first place so no i didnt see the link !


----------



## nat_c (Mar 7, 2010)

wonderwoman said:


> yea you are being rude! and it was not stews link that i answered to in the first place so no i didnt see the link !


i deleted my post as thought it was a bit out of order so i apologise, i had a few cheeky beers to celebrate newcastle's result today! 

people just don't seem to read things before posting which gets a bit annoying sometimes and as you had quoted stew's post i had assumed you would have clicked on the link he put in it!

i'll buy you a drink tomorrow to apologise!


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

nat_c said:


> i deleted my post as thought it was a bit out of order so i apologise, i had a few cheeky beers to celebrate newcastle's result today!
> 
> people just don't seem to read things before posting which gets a bit annoying sometimes and as you had quoted stew's post i had assumed you would have clicked on the link he put in it!
> 
> i'll buy you a drink tomorrow to apologise!


no worries apology accepted it was a link that someone sent me and not through stews post otherwiswe i would have not asked the question resulting in annoying you!

see you tomorrow


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

I am so glad that is sorted.
See ya all at the Quiz.

:cheer2: :clap2: :cheer2: :clap2: :cheer2:


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

stewart said:


> I am so glad that is sorted.
> See ya all at the Quiz.
> 
> :cheer2: :clap2: :cheer2: :clap2: :cheer2:


yea here here:clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Anyone - if your coming to eat bring your enterainer vouchers


----------



## danpardy (Jun 23, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> Anyone - if your coming to eat bring your enterainer vouchers


...and if we don't have any? How much will it cost for a main?


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

not really sure, probably about 50dhs - 100dhs???


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Answer Scribe is back on as changed other thing.
See you all tonight

Although with 2 tables am guessing we will have 2 teams, as they seemed booth like if I recall properly


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

I'll try and make it along at some point, training is on til 730 tonight.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

You not going for a run afterwards then like your fat Geordie teammate?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

SBP said:


> Answer Scribe is back on as changed other thing.
> See you all tonight
> 
> Although with 2 tables am guessing we will have 2 teams, as they seemed booth like if I recall properly


What is the maximum number of people allowed in each team and how many can fit in each booth? There might be more people and not enough tables booked


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Dunno, depends which tables they give me. Booked for 10 people and they said 2 tables.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

SBP said:


> Dunno, depends which tables they give me. Booked for 10 people and they said 2 tables.


Hey mate we are good at squeezing extra people in, just makes it cosy.:grouphug:
All they need to do is supply us with some extra chairs


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

And beer


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

SBP said:


> Dunno, depends which tables they give me. Booked for 10 people and they said 2 tables.


Thank you SBP.


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

We're coming now!


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

SBP said:


> You not going for a run afterwards then like your fat Geordie teammate?


Hell no, training is bad enough on it's own.


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

justforus said:


> We're coming now!


hi everyone sorry it looks like i will have to give it a miss tonight someone has let me down maybe next time


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks for a fun night out.


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

yeah was good, winners again, only this time we couldnt claim the prize as we had 7 in the team (max 6)  400dhs prize money.


I am definately going next week:clap2:


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

mikeyb said:


> yeah was good, winners again, only this time we couldnt claim the prize as we had 7 in the team (max 6)  400dhs prize money.
> 
> 
> I am definately going next week:clap2:


So who won? Us or the cucumber gang?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> yeah was good, winners again, only this time we couldnt claim the prize as we had 7 in the team (max 6)  400dhs prize money.
> 
> 
> I am definately going next week:clap2:


Me too! Was an awesome evening!  and since Jynx will be on holiday, we will be 6 next week! :clap2: Fish and Chips rock ...but then you all know that already! 

Thanks SBP for organising!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

justforus said:


> So who won? Us or the cucumber gang?


We did!! So next week you HAVE to come so we can take home the money!


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> We did!! So next week you HAVE to come so we can take home the money!


Nooooo.....we won?! as in first?! good grief! so how did the cucumbers do and who did they give the money too then? The next team down?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

We won???? 

I need to get to bed... lol.


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> We won????
> 
> I need to get to bed... lol.


Why are you still up! Go to bed! (with stern waggling finger) you are going to need matchsticks tomorrow!


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Yes team Fish and Chips got first place with 39.5 points I think, and there were two teams tied for 2nd who did a tiebreak for the money.

Cucumbers were way behind


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Are we doing this again next week? I hope so.....who's putting up the thread and who's making the booking? Mikey would you like to do the honours?


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

That was a fun night.

We must do it again next week if only to find more ways of snatching defeat from the jaws of victory.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

harrypalmer said:


> That was a fun night.
> 
> We must do it again next week if only to find more ways of snatching defeat from the jaws of victory.


Amazing feeling though eh Harry?!! To actually win when we were least expecting it! 
Hope to see you on Thursday for the Iftar!


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

it did come as a surprise to win, we could leave with heads held high.

can't make the iftar, i'm afraid i'll be working.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

very well done! congratulations! oh my, the questions were difficult..


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

cami said:


> very well done! congratulations! oh my, the questions were difficult..


Cami, were you there? Where were you?


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Cami, were you there? Where were you?


i think i was right next to you. we were five, and had to sit at a table of four . three ladies and two guys. we managed to score 30 (don't ask me how, the music questions were OH LORD ). 

i forgot to jot down stewart's phone number , so couldn't call and ask, but i remember there were three couples at one table, and seven people or so at the other.

again, well done :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

cami said:


> i think i was right next to you. we were five, and had to sit at a table of four . three ladies and two guys. we managed to score 30 (don't ask me how, the music questions were OH LORD ).
> 
> i forgot to jot down stewart's phone number , so couldn't call and ask, but i remember there were three couples at one table, and seven people or so at the other.
> 
> again, well done :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


You mean the seven drop dead gorgeous people sitting at one table with 2 even gorgeouser D) women sitting on the 2 bar stools.....yeah that would've been us!  

Hope we see you next week!


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> You mean the seven drop dead gorgeous people sitting at one table with 2 even gorgeouser D) women sitting on the 2 bar stools.....yeah that would've been us!
> 
> Hope we see you next week!


my bad , didnt see the bar stools.

sure thing, see you next week.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

SBP's table was the loud one that the table behind yelled at to shut up  Can't take the expatforum clan out anywhere...


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Some people are just wat too touchy 

Cami, were you the table that had a pizza and wine??


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

SBP said:


> Some people are just wat too touchy
> 
> Cami, were you the table that had a pizza and wine??


we had two pizzas, wine, soup and mash, and nachos. three ladies, two guys. none of whom could answer some of the darn questions


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

cami said:


> none of whom could answer some of the darn questions


ahhh you have got to get with the in crowd


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes but they were on the other side of the pub, we on the other hand........


----------

